# Data different with different brokers



## kazze123 (26 April 2009)

I've just compared the data for EUR/USD between FXCM vs IBFX and have noticed inconsistencies.  for 2009.04.24 the data is way out for all trades.  eg.

FXDD
2009.04.24	0:03	1.3142	1.3142	1.3142	1.3142	1
2009.04.24	0:04	1.3143	1.3143	1.3141	1.3143	9
2009.04.24	0:09	1.3144	1.3144	1.3143	1.3144	3
2009.04.24	0:10	1.3143	1.3146	1.3143	1.3145	6
2009.04.24	0:11	1.3146	1.3146	1.3144	1.3145	4
2009.04.24	0:15	1.3144	1.3145	1.3144	1.3145	2

IBFX
2009.04.24	0:03	1.3122	1.3122	1.312	1.312	7
2009.04.24	0:04	1.3119	1.3121	1.3119	1.312	5
2009.04.24	0:05	1.3121	1.3122	1.312	1.3121	6
2009.04.24	0:06	1.312	1.3124	1.312	1.3122	17
2009.04.24	0:07	1.3123	1.3124	1.3123	1.3123	11
2009.04.24	0:08	1.3125	1.3127	1.3124	1.3126	20
2009.04.24	0:09	1.3125	1.3126	1.3123	1.3123	9

FXDD are missing data as well.  Can anyone comment on this?

Thanks


----------



## Stormin_Norman (27 April 2009)

theyre out by 2 pips cause theyre in different markets.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (27 April 2009)

kazze123 said:


> I've just compared the data for EUR/USD between FXCM vs IBFX and have noticed inconsistencies.  for 2009.04.24 the data is way out for all trades.  eg.
> 
> FXDD
> 2009.04.24	0:03	1.3142	1.3142	1.3142	1.3142	1
> ...




You have to remember as well mate that differnt FX brokers use differnt liqidity providers so there can be slight differnces in the quotes.

There is no central exchange like the ASX. banks give up qoutes that banks and other parties take.

Cheers,


----------



## kazze123 (27 April 2009)

cool thanks.

Do you guys know if GOMarkets are reliable?  They seem like a small company.


----------



## Naked shorts (27 April 2009)

kazze123 said:


> cool thanks.
> 
> Do you guys know if GOMarkets are reliable?  They seem like a small company.




They haven't been to reliable recently, might be worth checking this thread out
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14503&highlight=GoMarkets


----------



## kazze123 (27 April 2009)

i'm using the demo at the moment.  seems ok...


----------



## >Apocalypto< (27 April 2009)

kazze123 said:


> i'm using the demo at the moment.  seems ok...




demos normally are mate their sales tools.

you know IBFX smooth demo data to make you win more! lol.....


----------



## kazze123 (27 April 2009)

I've just noticed, GoMarkets offer share trading, however they aren't even on the ASX broker list.  I use to work in a small stockbroking company and they are on the list.  How are they offering this share trading service??  How are the HIN's assigned?


----------



## Naked shorts (27 April 2009)

kazze123 said:


> I've just noticed, GoMarkets offer share trading, however they aren't even on the ASX broker list.  I use to work in a small stockbroking company and they are on the list.  How are they offering this share trading service??  How are the HIN's assigned?




You are not acutally trading shares with them...its CFD's.


----------



## kazze123 (27 April 2009)

Just noticed something else on their site.

"Please note that any stock held with us will be in a nominee account name so clients may not be entitled to all corporate actions i.e. voting rights and offers to buy extra stock at a discounted rate. Please contact us for futher details."

What the hell.  This is not right...


----------



## Stormin_Norman (27 April 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> You are not acutally trading shares with them...its CFD's.




You are not acutally trading shares with them...its CFD's


----------



## Trembling Hand (27 April 2009)

Stormin_Norman said:


> Naked shorts said:
> 
> 
> > You are not acutally trading shares with them...its CFD's.
> ...




You are not acutally trading shares with them...its CFD's


----------



## kazze123 (27 April 2009)

They say they have both on their site.

Shares
------
"Australian share trading for 0.15% per trade. No extra phone costs. No charge for limit/stop orders. Free general advice."


CFDs
----
Trading Volume 	 Commission Rate
<$1,000,000	0.10%
$1m - $2m	0.09% 
>$2,000,000	0.075%2


----------



## Naked shorts (27 April 2009)

Stormin_Norman said:


> You are not acutally trading shares with them...its CFD's




?? mistake?


----------



## kazze123 (27 April 2009)

they say they hold it under a nominee account, so it may be like GOMarkets Nominees or something.  I don't really like this practice, its a bit shady.


----------



## Naked shorts (28 April 2009)

kazze123 said:


> they say they hold it under a nominee account, so it may be like GOMarkets Nominees or something.  I don't really like this practice, its a bit shady.




Welcome...to the wonderful world of bucketshops.


----------



## Trembling Hand (28 April 2009)

kazze123 said:


> they say they hold it under a nominee account, so it may be like GOMarkets Nominees or something.  I don't really like this practice, its a bit shady.




If you are trading shares its really not going to matter much. If you just hold intraday out to 10 days or so who cares.

If you want to hold them then use a broker. Which will cost you more. simple really.


----------



## Naked shorts (28 April 2009)

Might be worth seeing what the dividend situation is with them when holding stocks. If nothing is payable/received ('payable' if you are short a stock)... then you could do a nice little arbitrage trade


----------



## kazze123 (28 April 2009)

i've been reading a lot about all these different types of brokers and all i heard are complaints.  i think ill just take a risk and use them and see how it goes.  i use ig and i hear many ppl say how bad they are and stuff, stop loss hunting etc, but i have yet to see it.  i've made significant amounts and they haven't done anything dodgy to me.  i think ppl usually complain because they lose... anyway ill see how gomarkets goes.


----------

